# What the hell is this chief thinking?



## revtrent (Feb 17, 2005)

Will someone please explain this to me?
The deputy chief says he 'wishes he had a magic wand to give them all drivers licenses'!?
If he ever finds that wand, hopefully one of his officers will firmly insert it into his ass.


*Police address concerns of Brazilians on Cape*

*By PATRICK CASSIDY*
*STAFF WRITER*
HYANNIS - So many people attended last night's meeting on strained relations between local Brazilians and law-enforcement officials that several hundred had to be turned away from the Cape Cod Community College forum.

Police and immigration lawyers responded to three hours of questions from an emotional audience.

''We realize that you are in a very difficult position because of the laws of this country, but we have to do our jobs,'' Barnstable Deputy Chief Craig Tamash said.

Tamash was among several officials invited to address concerns within the Cape Brazilian community that they are being targeted because of an alleged coffee tampering incident at a Hyannis Dunkin' Donuts in early February. Two Brazilian Dunkin' Donuts employees are accused of urinating and spitting in the coffee of police officers.

Since the Dunkin' Donuts incident, police have arrested a number of Brazilians for using fake driver's licenses. Agents from Immigration and Customs Enforcement also have arrested several Brazilians on Cape Cod for immigration violations.

The police arrests were due to a recent flood of fake Brazilian licenses and not because of the Dunkin' Donuts incident, according to Barnstable police Lt. Paul MacDonald.

''We do not blame the Brazilian community for what two idiots did or tried to do,'' MacDonald said.

Tamash was equally reassuring. ''We know that the vast majority of the community want to do one thing - provide for your family,'' he said. ''And I wish I had a magic wand to give you all driver's licenses.''

Tamash's comment was one of several instances when the estimated 200 people inside the community college meeting room erupted into applause.








Attorney John Willshire Carreira of Greater Boston Legal Services suggested silence may at times be the best option for immigrants who are here illegally. ''You should not lie, but you have the right to be silent,'' Carreira said.

Immigrants also have the right to see a warrant before allowing anyone into their home, according to Carreira.

Carreira also warned that legislation proposed by U.S. Sen. Arlen Specter may make life more difficult for immigrants.

Patrick Cassidy can be reached at [email protected]. (Published: March 15, 2006)


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I would like to apologize to all of those illegal immigrants that I have arrested or summonsed for operating without a license. I would also like to apologize to all of those illegal immigrants who I arrested on a default warrant that was issued when you didn't show up to court when another officer summonsed you to court of operating without a license. If I had a magic wand I'd have you come to this country legally and get a social security number like everyone else.

Hell, while I'm at it, I might as well apologize to everyone I have ever arrested, it's probably the governments fault if you have a drug problems, beat your wife, or got your license suspended.

Oh, I'm sorry, was I being sarcastic.

:sb:


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Sounds like he feels bad for all of these people who are sneaking up here to get jobs. He didn't say they were going to stop locking them up. He was just saying that he wished there was a way to solve the problem they are having with local law enforcement.

The fact is that these illegals have become a big part of the economy. There are too many Americans who are addicted to cheap labor. (They wouldn't come up here if nobody would hire them.) The feds could do more to crack down on the people who are doing the hiring and creating the incentive to come here but GWB isn't too concerned - he actually wants to loosen up the rules so that we can hire even more people who will work harder for less pay and no benefits. 

In the meantime local law enforcement and local courts get the shaft by having to deal with all of these people going to and from these jobs. :uc:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I for one have a big axe to grind with illegal aliens who don't have drivers licenses issued by the RMV of MA or any state agency. Back in September '05 I was on duty and T-boned by one such dolt in a full size Dodge van who probably didn't know that RED means STOP in this country. No skidmarks and he spun me out 1 1/2 times, 540 degrees! Another fraction of a second earlier & I would have been hit fully on the drivers side door. Good thing there was 12 witnesses who said that Mr. Illegal Alien blew the red. Three months of P/T and I am still feeling it.

I suppose that Barnstable Deputy Chief Craig Tamash would do his best Mike Dukakis impersonation & give law breaking criminals valid drivers licenses without benefit of testing and paying for such. What a friggin' a$$#ole he is to make a statement like that. Any Barnstable or Cape guys, feel free to print my response & stuff it in his mailbox. He's a pathetic dolt who shouldn't wear a badge if he panders to lawbreakers. Take that magic wand and stick it where the sun doesn't shine Craig


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't get too wound-up, folks: the guy is "administration", which means he is a 'running dog' for the politicians, and therefore not a cop.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mtc said:


> I care not what country you are from, here in America, we have laws. Obey them and life is good. Disobey them and you'll be donning the silver bracelets and going with the nice officer.....
> 
> No matter what flavor you are!


Same Here!!!

If you dont like it here in the USA! Mexico and Canada is accepting citizens


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Working on Cape Cod I deal with it all to often. And I can tell you this, I will not summons, but arrest these jackasses.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Macop said:


> Working on Cape Cod I deal with it all to often. And I can tell you this, I will not summons, but arrest these jackasses.


Yeah right, you just give verbal warnings!!!


----------

